
Apple will remove home button on next iPad and iPhone - andre3k1
http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/12/exclusive-apple-will-remove-home-button-on-next-ipad-and-iphone-photo-booth-and-ilife-coming/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheBoyGeniusReport+%28BGR+%7C+Boy+Genius+Report%29
======
solipsist
I can already see the cries coming from people demanding the button back. This
seems like a very risky move for Apple to make - taking away the iconic button
that so many people have become used to.

------
andre3k1
Gruber had an interesting take: "It's unlikely that this will happen as there
is too steep of a learning curve for this [touchscreen] setup."

